

Google Identity Platform launches - _greim_
https://developers.google.com/identity/

======
higherpurpose
I'd prefer something such as Microsoft's Passport/FIDO 2.0, which
authenticates users with online services based on their local authentication
with the device.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBknB1nOYE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBknB1nOYE)

With Google being a member of FIDO, I assume they will adopt it when FIDO 2.0
is ready anyway, but it's good to let them know ahead of time that we want it.

